
Why Adobe likes open source? - chanux
http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Why-Adobe-likes-open-source-833273.html
======
achew22
FTA: "Adobe may not spring to mind when you think of open source"

Damn straight. Lets move along.

------
mahmud
This is a press release masquerading as an article. Why is it here?

